# Zenith Elprimero 1969 38mm vs Zenith 42mm



## star.sailor.28 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello,
I am torn between the zenith el primero orginal 38mm vs 42mm.
My wrist is around 6.8 inch(17.5 cm).
I went to dealer and they did not have 38mm. I tried on the 42mm and i felt it to be slightly big(photo attached). Although they said that this is normal size and 38mm is more ladies size.
I tried on another model that they told me is 38mm.








Looking forward to your suggestions on this. Since i am putting down a lot of money for this, dont want to regret buying the wrong size(from jomashop)


----------



## Wein (Sep 27, 2015)

I have a 7-inch wrist and 42mm is the absolute maximum for me, so I say go for the 38mm. From your photos it does seem that the 42mm is slightly too big anyway.


----------



## AD76 (Dec 17, 2015)

Personally i think the dealer describing 38mm as a ladies watch is not really an appropriate or educated comment. There's plenty classic and modern watches in the sub-40mm range... not sure what part of "Original 1969" they don't get. Most important is to try it on and see what feels right for you... i have smaller wrists and have no issues with my Zenith Pilot Chrono at 42mm.

I think the 38mm is still a safe bet and very fitting for this 1969 tribute watch. It will give a more understated look and looks more vintage. May also help with collectibility in future. Comparing the 38mm vs. 42mm in this particular model i would definitely go for the smaller version.

An interesting read... https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/h...-mm-a-trimmer-update-to-a-classic-chronograph


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone who tells you that 38mm is for ladies is all wet. For decades, 38mm would have been a large mens watch. The 38mm size looks much better on your wrist.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a 6.5" wrist and got a 38mm - amazing fit and one of my absolute favorite watches. 42mm was way too big.
Also, had a few friends who tried it on (with bigger wrists, granted I did not measure them ), and 38mm looked perfectly fine on much bigger wrists than mine.
I also prefer the subdial layout balance and date position on 38mm. If I had to go 42mm, I'd go for Striking 10th rather than 36Kvph.

Here is a 38mm on a 6.5" wrist - perfect size - not too small and not too big


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

wait for the 38 69 to come in and I'll be jealously waiting for a pic. it's Christmas I'm allowed to sin against a commandment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree that the seller doesn't really know what he's talking about! In the old days, gents' watches were little more than 30mm, ranging to 35mm. Almost all the first El Primeros were 38mm. And gents' wrist sizes haven't increased since then.....:roll:

All this thing about watches the size of dinner plates is a fashion fad. There is no compulsion to follow fashion and if you belive that you'll look a real pratt in ten or twenty years time wearing these monsters (do you still see people wearing those enormous ties with wallpaper patterns from the seventies?!!), feel free to get something smaller. Also remember that the movement in both the 38 and 42mm models is essentially the same size so you are not gaining accuracy or legibility in chronograph functions (the subdials are the same size in both models).

Good luck in your choice!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## OhioMade (Oct 19, 2011)

Go with what looks best on your wrist. The 42 looks too big imho.


----------



## bcbcbck (Mar 21, 2015)

42mm is too big for your wrist in my opinion. its bezel is thin so I recommend 38mm.


----------



## Oysterperpe (Jun 28, 2015)

I have watches ranging from 34mm to 46 mm. I would say go with your instinct, and don't forget to make sure it is comfortable on your wrist. Most folks prefer bigger watches but you are the one that's gonna wear it. Please yourself, not others. Good luck


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

The 42 does look a little big on you but I think you will get used to it. I have a similar sized wrist and wear up to 43mm watches without bezels and up to 44mm with bezel without issue. 

In this case I feel the aesthetics of the 42mm watch are more appealing. The size of the subdials relative to the dial looks normal whereas on the 38mm model the subdials look a little large.

Both are nice pieces. The type of wrist shots you've provided make almost any watch look large. 

NM


----------



## maik (Sep 20, 2012)

both seem to fit you, so go for the one that looks better to you. i think 38mm is perfect for this watch; 36-39 is the sweet spot for vintage or "vintage" sport watches.


----------



## Lacroix (Dec 5, 2013)

maik said:


> both seem to fit you, so go for the one that looks better to you. i think 38mm is perfect for this watch; 36-39 is the sweet spot for vintage or "vintage" sport watches.


I got the 42mm for Christmas and can't be happier. I tried the 38mm and although it's probably a tad better fit for my wrist, I opted for the 42mm for two reasons, 1) I have a 38mm Breitling Navitimer (similar in looks to the EP's case, size and style) and sometimes it's feels small when switching between my other watches; I wish it was a 40mm, 2) I prefer larger watches. I believe that the sweet spot for this watch is 40mm; regardless, I'm loving my new addition and if I have to do it all over again, I would still go with the 42mm. Go with your instincts.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Boo! :-|



star.sailor.28 said:


> Although they said that this is normal size and *38mm is more ladies size*.


I have similar wrist size and tried both, ended up with 38 mm and no regrets whatsoever. IMO it wears slightly bigger then size would suggest. If you think 42 mm feels a bit big, then the original size would be better fit. Go for it! |>


----------



## sarir97 (Aug 19, 2012)

My wrist is only slightly larger than yours, 7 inches, and the 42mm case wears just fine. I do agree with EnderW about Striking 10th (if you can find one) > 36Kvph.


----------



## AD76 (Dec 17, 2015)

I think the 38mm is a better tribute to the original. 

Here's a couple of comparison shots.


----------



## JetstreamZ07 (Nov 3, 2012)

42 mm for sure. Modern and very eye catching in the larger size.


----------



## demollo (Mar 16, 2015)

For me 38mm is perfect, classic


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

I have an 8" wrist and the 42 seems bigger than the dimensions would suggest, get what feels right.


----------



## Fourier (Jun 20, 2015)

Get whatever feels right and don't listen to this dealer who claims that 38mm is for ladies. Bet he/she wouldn'y say so if they had it in stock...

I'd personally go for the 38mm without hesitation.


----------



## exador (Feb 26, 2013)

Big watches are are a fad. And you know what happens to fads... Go 38


----------



## gsirles (Apr 29, 2009)

bcbcbck said:


> 42mm is too big for your wrist in my opinion. its bezel is thin so I recommend 38mm.


i echo this comment. 42 looks slightly too big for your wrist, but you can pull it off imo. As an owner of the 42, and having tried the 38 as well, I can honestly say that you can't go wrong. Both are stunners but I think the 38 is the one for you.


----------



## star.sailor.28 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi,
Never did update the thread with my decision, so here goes.
Pulled the trigger on the 38mm. Got it from local dealer that gave same deal as online shops. Here are some shots.


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

nice shot, but even nicer watch! I was reading the earlier posts and I agree, anybody saying 38mm is ladies watch is more often than not educated about watches and its history. I have a small wrist too <6.5 inches and I wear 25mm-30mm vintage watches.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the update and *excellent *choice! I personally think that the only thing to beat the A386 hommage is the real thing itself!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Fantastic choice :-! It would be 38mm for me too I think.


----------



## elchicomalo (Dec 10, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## dbrando (Sep 2, 2016)

While I prefer the 42, the 38 may be best for your wrist. Either that or split the diff and find a 40mm watch you like.


----------



## applebook (Mar 16, 2008)

Another vote for 38mm.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice choice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

